# RCI Exchange into Venice



## richhl (Jan 31, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if they have had success exchanging into Venice.  Looking for July 2014


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 31, 2013)

Venice is a difficult trade with RCI, and I only managed it once while I was using RCI in a warm season.  I did see a few weeks availible in the dead of winter, but was not interested.

Personally, I like Venice better in the Spring or Fall than summer.  In summer, it gets rather hot and the canals smell.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Feb 1, 2013)

*Once upon a time*

We did snag a 3-bedroom in Venice for 2007 thru an ongoing search started 2 years out, but had to pass it up because travel plans changed.

I've had an ongoing search in since August for @10 resorts in the Tuscany area for fall of this year, but so far nothing has matched.  There are some RCI rentals available including Venice which could be a good choice if the cost is =/< than your maintenance + exchange fees.


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 2, 2013)

Those rentals do likely make the exchanges harder, but are par for the course with *R*ents *C*ondos *I*nstead




beejaybeeohio said:


> We did snag a 3-bedroom in Venice for 2007 thru an ongoing search started 2 years out, but had to pass it up because travel plans changed.
> 
> I've had an ongoing search in since August for @10 resorts in the Tuscany area for fall of this year, but so far nothing has matched.  There are some RCI rentals available including Venice which could be a good choice if the cost is =/< than your maintenance + exchange fees.


----------



## JudyH (Feb 4, 2013)

Me, Me!!

A Tugger posted on the  sightings board last year, and I grabbed it.  Its for Nov 2013 in the cooler, wetter season, but its a 3 bedroom.  Hoping for less crowds, and dry weather.


----------



## Laurie (Feb 4, 2013)

Pack your wellies! You'll likely have the same 3-br apartment we had Nov before last, and it was wet! We got to see the famous acqua alta which I was hoping for. We had fun, you will too whatever the weather.

It was actually our second exchange into Venice, first time in May or June, dry season. 

So yes it can probably be done but July will be more difficult (and less pleasant) - best to put in an ongoing search and check yourself often.


----------



## JudyH (Feb 4, 2013)

Got my Wellies, and a waterproof coat.  We are ready!  Last time I was in Italy it was 99 degrees.  I am looking forward to the cold weather and less crowds.  Probably less gelato, too.


----------



## DianeG (Feb 22, 2013)

*We exchanged in May*

We lucked in with a May exchange through RCI a few years ago.

The search request went in 2 years in advance and our search window was wide... it was a very difficult trade then and I believe that it's probably a harder trade now!


----------



## DanM (Feb 23, 2013)

We're going in August on an RCI exchange to a studio I snagged in the middle of the night a year ago. Wasn't even sure we could use it, but couldn't pass it up.


----------



## mav (Feb 24, 2013)

I got a 2 bedroom thru RCI in Sept  about 2 years ago thru an ongoing search.


----------



## SciTchr (Mar 23, 2013)

*Venice*

We got a one bedroom RCI exchange in a cute little neighborhood. We joked that we needed to leave breadcrumbs to find our way home. It was a wonderful stay. Many say Venice just needs a 2-3 day stay, but we love the luxury of 7 days. We also got a wonderful exchange in Tuscany at Il Poggio for the week before. Both were through an ongoing search with RCI. This was 2009.


----------

